# Danny McCarthy signs w/Gold Tip???



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

thats what I heard, also noticed no pros were shooting easton carbon. I have been noticing that the pros that are winning are using gold tip carbon or easton al.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Glad to see Danny shooting goldtips. Good for Goldtip Arrows as well.
DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> thats what I heard, also noticed no pros were shooting easton carbon. I have been noticing that the pros that are winning are using gold tip carbon or easton al.


Why? I know that there are a few shooting Carbon Express in both Senior Pro and Open Pro..also a few Women Pro that shoot Easton Carbon...But I have noticed a big swing towards Gold Tip!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

ask a pro, but you might not like the answer, I asked and was suprised at the answer i got! look around very few are winning with easton except for ace or al.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> ask a pro, but you might not like the answer, I asked and was suprised at the answer i got! look around very few are winning with easton except for ace or al.


Really doesn't matter too me. I have no allegiance to any arrow company..If I were going to shoot for one of them though, it'd prolly be Gold Tip..With that being said, I am shooting Full Bore's right now and am happy.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Probably cause there the best carbon arrow out there! Good to hear Danny switched over should be good for the company and the shooter.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Gold Tip is the last arrow I'd carry onto a 3D or field course unless I was a staff shooter and could sort through them by the 100. They will weight fine and spin okay, throw them on a spine tester and watch that needle dance around! Of course as a recurve archer I notice arrow spine to a much greater extent then someone shooting a release.
Only Easton, Carbon Tech and Harvest time will quote their spine tolerance yet it is much more critical then any other of the often quoted specs. No big surprise what the field and FITA guys are winning with.

-Grant


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Gold Tip is the last arrow I'd carry onto a 3D or field course unless I was a staff shooter and could sort through them by the 100. They will weight fine and spin okay, throw them on a spine tester and watch that needle dance around! Of course as a recurve archer I notice arrow spine to a much greater extent then someone shooting a release.
> Only Easton, Carbon Tech and Harvest time will quote their spine tolerance yet it is much more critical then any other of the often quoted specs. No big surprise what the field and FITA guys are winning with.
> 
> -Grant


Amen


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Still the question if anyone knows: What arrow did Dan McCarthy go with? 
Surely the spines are not that bad on Gold Tip arrows..the Prohunters that I shot were awesome and very tough.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

grantmac said:


> Gold Tip is the last arrow I'd carry onto a 3D or field course unless I was a staff shooter and could sort through them by the 100. They will weight fine and spin okay, throw them on a spine tester and watch that needle dance around! Of course as a recurve archer I notice arrow spine to a much greater extent then someone shooting a release.
> Only Easton, Carbon Tech and Harvest time will quote their spine tolerance yet it is much more critical then any other of the often quoted specs. No big surprise what the field and FITA guys are winning with.
> 
> -Grant


I recently signed on with gold tip. But I can tell you ny ultralight pros are very consistent. They fly and group great.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I shot beside Levi, Danny and the final group Sunday in London and if I am not mistaken all of them where shooting goldtipsa and Danny was shootig the XXX if I remember correctly


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

cenochs said:


> I shot beside Levi, Danny and the final group Sunday in London and if I am not mistaken all of them where shooting goldtipsa and Danny was shootig the XXX if I remember correctly


Thanks man. I appreciate the info.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> I recently signed on with gold tip. But I can tell you ny ultralight pros are very consistent. They fly and group great.


Your a staff shooter and they provide you with arrows correct? With a large enough sample size I too could come up with a dozen very closely matched GT arrows, of course it would cost me more than buying a dozen X10s.
I've bought them and I've spine tested them when they came through the store. You won't see me or anyone who pays for them locally shooting them.
That includes Series 22s and Ultralight Pros.

Its a shame because the ULs are a very light arrow, but inconsistent spine is the nail in the coffin for a recurve arrow. I can build woodies with half the varience of the average batch of GT arrows.

-Grant


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

grantmac said:


> Your a staff shooter and they provide you with arrows correct? With a large enough sample size I too could come up with a dozen very closely matched GT arrows, of course it would cost me more than buying a dozen X10s.
> I've bought them and I've spine tested them when they came through the store. You won't see me or anyone who pays for them locally shooting them.
> That includes Series 22s and Ultralight Pros.
> 
> ...


WOW! That's a pretty strong statement " I can build woodies with half the variance"


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

grantmac said:


> Your a staff shooter and they provide you with arrows correct? With a large enough sample size I too could come up with a dozen very closely matched GT arrows, of course it would cost me more than buying a dozen X10s.
> I've bought them and I've spine tested them when they came through the store. You won't see me or anyone who pays for them locally shooting them.
> That includes Series 22s and Ultralight Pros.
> 
> ...


Grant we use the ram spine tester on several different arrows when we have shoots at my buddys place. Guys are shocked at the difference in spines. I can assure you goldtips spines are very tight. Best recurver in Oklahoma uses goldtips with great consistancy and so do many at my tradional archery club. Fact is he so consistant he shoot 275 to 280 in a five spot at times. Im quessing not all shooters seem to have the promblem your having.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> I shot beside Levi, Danny and the final group Sunday in London and if I am not mistaken all of them where shooting goldtipsa and Danny was shootig the XXX if I remember correctly


I heard Levi went back to larger diamentor at Kentucky. Looks like it paid off for him. Danny shoots alot of holding weight and spirals cams so the larger diamentor tripe XXX seem like a good choice for him.
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Goldtip has came a long way with their arrows. Couple of years ago I would't touch them. The Pres. from Goldtip sat with us at Shiloh's and we talked a good bit about them. My 2 boys have been shooting them all year and you can't argue with the results. I'm going to give them a try at Metropolis. XXX's at 50 lbs, may be interesting.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like the GT's may have hurt Danny's score just a fuzz:teeth:..He was whipping everyone and was even sick w/the Full Bores.:mg:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Grant we use the ram spine tester on several different arrows when we have shoots at my buddys place. Guys are shocked at the difference in spines. I can assure you goldtips spines are very tight. Best recurver in Oklahoma uses goldtips with great consistancy and so do many at my tradional archery club. Fact is he so consistant he shoot 275 to 280 in a five spot at times. Im quessing not all shooters seem to have the promblem your having.
> DB


Sounds like things have improved then. 3-5 years back you'd be lucky to have a spine tollerance of +-0.03, totally unstatisfactory. That is a 5-8% tollerance, yes I can and do build woodies with better tollerance then that front scratch on my own turning jig.

However if they decide to start quoting spine tollerance and if testing shows that they are hitting their numbers then there are a number of their products I'd be willing to take a second stab at.

-Grant


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

grantmac said:


> Sounds like things have improved then. 3-5 years back you'd be lucky to have a spine tollerance of +-0.03, totally unstatisfactory. That is a 5-8% tollerance, yes I can and do build woodies with better tollerance then that front scratch on my own turning jig.
> 
> However if they decide to start quoting spine tollerance and if testing shows that they are hitting their numbers then there are a number of their products I'd be willing to take a second stab at.
> 
> -Grant


Goldtips are very good spine arrows. Were pretty picky about are arrows and spine test and shoot them through Hooter Shooters.
DB


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Well lets see. He won Paris with Full Bores and is shooting Gold Tip now. How about $$$$There is your answer.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa3dpro said:


> Well lets see. He won Paris with Full Bores and is shooting Gold Tip now. How about $$$$There is your answer.


Not that big of difference for arrow contracts. 
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

How much does the spine really matter when you can't judge distance or make a perfect shot every time?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> How much does the spine really matter when you can't judge distance or make a perfect shot every time?


Points often count the difference in wins. I bet it matters to these pros.
DB


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> How much does the spine really matter when you can't judge distance or make a perfect shot every time?


Amen,,


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

What stabs does he use?????????????


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure he's shooting the carbon blades. Atleast he was in Louisiana


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe they should all try different arrows. The entire pro field got beat by 30 points. I was at the shootdown and Mike T. asked them if they shot the same course as Levi, that was funny. Also how does the other competitors feel when the guy is shooting left handed and winning. Kinda like Jordon shooting free throws with his eyes closed.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Points often count the difference in wins. I bet it matters to these pros.
> DB


Haha yea i'm sure it does. I was just trying to look at it from my point of view. At 50 yards I don't think I could tell much difference between GT, Easton, Victory, HT, Carbon Express, etc.. Not if all arrows were comprable size and setup. I guess I just don't know what to look for other than how they group though.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> Haha yea i'm sure it does. I was just trying to look at it from my point of view. At 50 yards I don't think I could tell much difference between GT, Easton, Victory, HT, Carbon Express, etc.. Not if all arrows were comprable size and setup. I guess I just don't know what to look for other than how they group though.


You don't shoot pro either. I think they shoot what works best for them. Arrow got to be right.
DB


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

asa_low12 said:


> How much does the spine really matter when you can't judge distance or make a perfect shot every time?


With a release-fired compound you can basically overspine with no real issues, that is where most beginners tune.

You absolutely cannot do that with a recurve. Any spine intolerance either directional or radial will be immediately apparent once you move past 20yds. It shows up as left and right hits for a stick bow which makes looking for it easy if your form is good.

I can tell a difference of tune with 2 clicks of my plunger if the arrows are in tune.

-Grant


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

well you guys say what you want but levi is shooting anything from 7595, pro 22, and triple x and winning with them, gold tips are very stiff but levi is no beginner, more 3D tournments are being won with gold tip than anything out there like them or not this is the way it is!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> well you guys say what you want but levi is shooting anything from 7595, pro 22, and triple x and winning with them, gold tips are very stiff but levi is no beginner, more 3D tournments are being won with gold tip than anything out there like them or not this is the way it is!


With his draw length and the poundage he shoots it doesn't matter on the spine. Being that any arrow he shoots will be full length or almost full length.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> With his draw length and the poundage he shoots it doesn't matter on the spine. Being that any arrow he shoots will be full length or almost full length.


I agree 100% Mike! He will break down the spine in nearly any arrow. Levi can get a heavy arrow to 280 really easy and have good "cast". Danny on the other hand, has a much shorter d.l. it will be interesting to see how a .150 spine works for him vs the .350 of the Full Bores..I know he shoots high poundage but if he ain't shooting 80#'s he won't be close to breaking the spine on'em.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

What kind of weight does Levi shoot? I've wondered how he gets speed shooting XXX's with an Apex.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I agree 100% Mike! He will break down the spine in nearly any arrow. Levi can get a heavy arrow to 280 really easy and have good "cast". Danny on the other hand, has a much shorter d.l. it will be interesting to see how a .150 spine works for him vs the .350 of the Full Bores..I know he shoots high poundage but if he ain't shooting 80#'s he won't be close to breaking the spine on'em.


Mike???? Lol check pms


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> What kind of weight does Levi shoot? I've wondered how he gets speed shooting XXX's with an oApex.


I thought I read Or heard him say he was 73#s. I know Danny was shooting 78ish in Texas.


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

sounds good Mike...u guys are doing a great job at ASA!!! LOL....:teeth::teeth:


WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I thought I read Or heard him say he was 73#s. I know Danny was shooting 78ish in Texas.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

drivebytrucker said:


> sounds good Mike...u guys are doing a great job at ASA!!! LOL....:teeth::teeth:



:darkbeer::tongue::set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> :darkbeer::tongue::set1_CHAPLIN3:


Yep thanks Mike! Lol


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not that big of difference for arrow contracts.
> DB


Nobody knows what his deal is with GT. But, I agree usually there isn't.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> You don't shoot pro either. I think they shoot what works best for them. Arrow got to be right.
> DB


I know they want their arrows to be right, but they switch companies quite often it seems. I'm just saying that if you give them the same spine, same "quality" shafts from all different companies, and set the arrows up at the same foc and same vanes, then there _can't_ be that much difference in their group sizes at 50 yards. I wouldn't think so anyway. At least not to the point where they were said "yea this brand shaft hands down beat all the other brand shafts for sure". I have been wrong before though, but I think I would have to see it to believe it.

And if all goes as planned then when I get out of school I will shoot pro. As of right now i've been able to shoot one local shoot and 2 ASA's this year. That's all the targets I have got to see, and I have none at home. 

I hope you don't take that as me sounding cocky and saying I will shoot and win/do good in pro. A lot people that shoot pro don't neccessarily belong there but want to give it a shot, and i'm one of them.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> I know they want their arrows to be right, but they switch companies quite often it seems. I'm just saying that if you give them the same spine, same "quality" shafts from all different companies, and set the arrows up at the same foc and same vanes, then there _can't_ be that much difference in their group sizes at 50 yards. I wouldn't think so anyway. At least not to the point where they were said "yea this brand shaft hands down beat all the other brand shafts for sure". I have been wrong before though, but I think I would have to see it to believe it.
> 
> And if all goes as planned then when I get out of school I will shoot pro. As of right now i've been able to shoot one local shoot and 2 ASA's this year. That's all the targets I have got to see, and I have none at home.
> 
> I hope you don't take that as me sounding cocky and saying I will shoot and win/do good in pro. A lot people that shoot pro don't neccessarily belong there but want to give it a shot, and i'm one of them.


Hope you do well. Easton makes a good arrow. Danny and pros make the moves for different reasons who knows. Your shooting ASA, win yourself through the ranks to pro class. Several of my buddies have done it and often finish in the top and make a few shoot downs. I highly suggest you go through the semis to get there.
DB

Just smoke Nathan Brooks and Chris Hacker and your ready for pro class. Beat them locally and your there. Maybe go win ASA state in a few weeks.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

asa_low12 said:


> I know they want their arrows to be right, but they switch companies quite often it seems. I'm just saying that if you give them the same spine, same "quality" shafts from all different companies, and set the arrows up at the same foc and same vanes, then there _can't_ be that much difference in their group sizes at 50 yards. I wouldn't think so anyway. At least not to the point where they were said "yea this brand shaft hands down beat all the other brand shafts for sure". I have been wrong before though, but I think I would have to see it to believe it.
> 
> And if all goes as planned then when I get out of school I will shoot pro. As of right now i've been able to shoot one local shoot and 2 ASA's this year. That's all the targets I have got to see, and I have none at home.
> 
> I hope you don't take that as me sounding cocky and saying I will shoot and win/do good in pro. A lot people that shoot pro don't neccessarily belong there but want to give it a shot, and i'm one of them.


Good response and Good Luck in your Pro endeavors!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hope you do well. Easton makes a good arrow. Danny and pros make the moves for different reasons who knows. Your shooting ASA, win yourself through the ranks to pro class. Several of my buddies have done it and often finish in the top and make a few shoot downs. I highly suggest you go through the semis to get there.
> DB
> 
> Just smoke Nathan Brooks and Chris Hacker and your ready for pro class. Beat them locally and your there. Maybe go win ASA state in a few weeks.


Now your taking my post and doing exactly what I said I hoped you didn't do with it. You don't have to be nice to me on here, I can take it if you just say what you really think. So sure, i'll go smoke Nathan and Hacker.. Sounds like a good deal considering that I don't have any targets and can't afford to shoot except a few planned out times a year. I'm sure I would fare real well against two of the best shooters in the world that get to basically make a living at shooting foam targets over and over. 

I think anybody with common sense, a technical/mechanical mind, a love for archery, a very competetive spirit, and a little talent, could shoot pro decently well if they had the ability to shoot and judge so many targets to the point that it was second nature.

And don't worry, i'm not going to cheat my way into pro class. I switched b for k45 due to the little amount of targets that I get to judge. My plan was to win out of k45 and then shoot A, seeing how I wouldn't be able to do the $125 semi entry fee either. It may take a few years to get where I need to be, but I have a feeling I will eventually get there. And even if I don't i'll have had a lot of fun trying.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> Now your taking my post and doing exactly what I said I hoped you didn't do with it. You don't have to be nice to me on here, I can take it if you just say what you really think. So sure, i'll go smoke Nathan and Hacker.. Sounds like a good deal considering that I don't have any targets and can't afford to shoot except a few planned out times a year. I'm sure I would fare real well against two of the best shooters in the world that get to basically make a living at shooting foam targets over and over.
> 
> I think anybody with common sense, a technical/mechanical mind, a love for archery, a very competetive spirit, and a little talent, could shoot pro decently well if they had the ability to shoot and judge so many targets to the point that it was second nature.
> 
> And don't worry, i'm not going to cheat my way into pro class. I switched b for k45 due to the little amount of targets that I get to judge. My plan was to win out of k45 and then shoot A, seeing how I wouldn't be able to do the $125 semi entry fee either. It may take a few years to get where I need to be, but I have a feeling I will eventually get there. And even if I don't i'll have had a lot of fun trying.


What I told you was good info. If your going to shoot pro your going to have to compare yourself to local pros. 
DB


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

drivebytrucker said:


> sounds good Mike...u guys are doing a great job at ASA!!! LOL....:teeth::teeth:


LMBO...........One must be careful when quoting, huh? haha

I wonder why guys are shooting so much draw weight. Is it just to have a heavy holding weight, or simply to get speed from big arrows. I might be wrong, but I don't think that I would want to shoot over 64-65#'s for 3D. Maybe I am just a candy.


----------



## NC3dshooter (Apr 24, 2011)

Do arrows make a big Difference?? I have tried a lot of different ones and if the spine and weights is close to the same I cant find any difference,, My victory's shoot as good as my Gt, bemans,carbon express,, Unless your using a hooter shooter I don't think you will find much of a improvement shooting one over the other. Levi can take any arrow made and beat most of us, while shooting left handed,, just because you shoot the same arrow as him it isnt going to make you a pro...


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> What I told you was good info. If your going to shoot pro your going to have to compare yourself to local pros.
> DB


Theres no sense in killing my confidence when I have no plans of shooting pro in the immediate future. I have 3 years of school left before I will even consider shooting pro. I'll gladly shoot with the local pros all day long but it's only going to because they're my friends and not because I have something to try to prove.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> Theres no sense in killing my confidence when I have no plans of shooting pro in the immediate future. I have 3 years of school left before I will even consider shooting pro. I'll gladly shoot with the local pros all day long but it's only going to because they're my friends and not because I have something to try to prove.


Who killing your confidence is you. Better not lack confidence in the future.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Who killing your confidence is you. Better not lack confidence in the future.
> DB


I don't and won't. Lets just drop it.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> LMBO...........One must be careful when quoting, huh? haha
> 
> I wonder why guys are shooting so much draw weight. Is it just to have a heavy holding weight, or simply to get speed from big arrows. I might be wrong, but I don't think that I would want to shoot over 64-65#'s for 3D. Maybe I am just a candy.


I think it is for the holding weight for starters. But I think it is so they can shoot a very heavy arrow and reduce kick outs.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I think it is for the holding weight for starters. But I think it is so they can shoot a very heavy arrow and reduce kick outs.


Totally agree. 
DB


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

asa_low12 said:


> Now your taking my post and doing exactly what I said I hoped you didn't do with it. You don't have to be nice to me on here, I can take it if you just say what you really think. So sure, i'll go smoke Nathan and Hacker.. Sounds like a good deal considering that I don't have any targets and can't afford to shoot except a few planned out times a year. I'm sure I would fare real well against two of the best shooters in the world that get to basically make a living at shooting foam targets over and over.
> 
> I think anybody with common sense, a technical/mechanical mind, a love for archery, a very competetive spirit, and a little talent, could shoot pro decently well if they had the ability to shoot and judge so many targets to the point that it was second nature.
> 
> And don't worry, i'm not going to cheat my way into pro class. I switched b for k45 due to the little amount of targets that I get to judge. My plan was to win out of k45 and then shoot A, seeing how I wouldn't be able to do the $125 semi entry fee either. It may take a few years to get where I need to be, but I have a feeling I will eventually get there. And even if I don't i'll have had a lot of fun trying.


I spent some time and looked up your scores on the ASA website and they are impressive, especially for a fella who doesn't get to shoot much. Looks to me that if you would have attended every ASA the past two years you would already be competing in the semi-pro class. I think it is a good thing to set a goal and I hope to see you in the pro class one day. 

DB winning out of the semi-pro class is good advice for most, however you did not follow it and you won more money/placed higher in the senior-pro class compared to any other class you have competed in. 

To get back on topic Gold Tip makes a good arrow, but the odds are pretty slim that money had nothing to do with Danny switching from Easton. Shooting eastons sure did not hurt him in Texas this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

HokieArcher said:


> I spent some time and looked up your scores on the ASA website and they are impressive, especially for a fella who doesn't get to shoot much. Looks to me that if you would have attended every ASA the past two years you would already be competing in the semi-pro class. I think it is a good thing to set a goal and I hope to see you in the pro class one day.
> 
> DB winning out of the semi-pro class is good advice for most, however you did not follow it and you won more money/placed higher in the senior-pro class compared to any other class you have competed in.
> 
> To get back on topic Gold Tip makes a good arrow, but the odds are pretty slim that money had nothing to do with Danny switching from Easton. Shooting eastons sure did not hurt him in Texas this year.


I never made it to the Semi pro class. My goal was not to turn pro. I was weightlifting in my younger years. I didn't shoot full time archery until I was around 45 years old. Turning senior pro is nothing like turning pro. I have watched many get to the pro level in my area and how they achieve it. In archery you do the best you can and that's all one can ask of yourself. Surrounding yourself with talented shooters helped me alot. I have won my share but Im certianly wouldn't consider myself ever compared to the pros. Just do the best I can do and often win a few bows and money.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> I spent some time and looked up your scores on the ASA website and they are impressive, especially for a fella who doesn't get to shoot much. Looks to me that if you would have attended every ASA the past two years you would already be competing in the semi-pro class. I think it is a good thing to set a goal and I hope to see you in the pro class one day.
> 
> DB winning out of the semi-pro class is good advice for most, however you did not follow it and you won more money/placed higher in the senior-pro class compared to any other class you have competed in.
> 
> To get back on topic Gold Tip makes a good arrow, but the odds are pretty slim that money had nothing to do with Danny switching from Easton. Shooting eastons sure did not hurt him in Texas this year.



Yep. I'm playing this game exactly how I want to. If I shoot out of k45 this year, then fine. If I don't, then fine. I have 3 years full more 3d seasons to win out of k45 and open a. If I do it any quicker than that then i'm going to shoot myself out of going to ASA's due to semi entry fee. I'm a happy camper as of right now, but I just don't like it when people point out that because you don't shoot pro, you don't know what your talking about and are not a good shooter. We all know there are PLENTY of amateurs, even down to young adults, that are very archery intelligent and can have good advice. Now with that being said, I DO need some new arrows, and this thread has somewhat influenced my opinion. If top pros are shooting gold tip then it's because there is a slight advantage to them, or they pay more. I don't know which reason it is (both?), but i'm definetly going to consider gold tips.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> Yep. I'm playing this game exactly how I want to. If I shoot out of k45 this year, then fine. If I don't, then fine. I have 3 years full more 3d seasons to win out of k45 and open a. If I do it any quicker than that then i'm going to shoot myself out of going to ASA's due to semi entry fee. I'm a happy camper as of right now, but I just don't like it when people point out that because you don't shoot pro, you don't know what your talking about and are not a good shooter. We all know there are PLENTY of amateurs, even down to young adults, that are very archery intelligent and can have good advice. Now with that being said, I DO need some new arrows, and this thread has somewhat influenced my opinion. If top pros are shooting gold tip then it's because there is a slight advantage to them, or they pay more. I don't know which reason it is (both?), but i'm definetly going to consider gold tips.


 You have some fine archers in your area and very good pros who do help anyone they can when asked. Nathan Brooks and Chris Hacker and even Xquest (Dean Pridgean)here are all true top pros. These pros have a ton of experience and knowledge to share. Good luck with your quest in archery. ASA is doing well in Arkansas and thats a big plus for you. Everyone starts as a amatuer. 
Put yourself shooting against those guys as often and you can and you will make yourself a better archer. I would recommend some field shoots as well to improve your shooting. Neosho, Missouri or Arkansas championship.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> You have some fine archers in your area and very good pros who do help anyone they can when asked. Nathan Brooks and Chris Hacker and even Xquest (Dean Pridgean)here are all true top pros. These pros have a ton of experience and knowledge to share. Good luck with your quest in archery. ASA is doing well in Arkansas and thats a big plus for you. Everyone starts as a amatuer.
> Put yourself shooting against those guys as often and you can and you will make yourself a better archer. I would recommend some field shoots as well to improve your shooting. Neosho, Missouri or Arkansas championship.
> DB


AR has a field shoot? I would love to go to one.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Been a decent thread, but got off topic somewhat..I find it compelling to see a man Win with certain products and change abruptly. If I had shot as well as Dan McCarthy has lately w/ Full Bores, and had been treated well, then you couldn't drive me away from them with a "crappy-mop". Just my .02 keep the comments coming.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Been a decent thread, but got off topic somewhat..I find it compelling to see a man Win with certain products and change abruptly. If I had shot as well as Dan McCarthy has lately w/ Full Bores, and had been treated well, then you couldn't drive me away from them with a "crappy-mop". Just my .02 keep the comments coming.


I don't the scores are going to improve or decrease one way or the other if they all swithced shafts. Yes they want to shoot what works best for them, but with their knowledge they can probably make about anything work "best" for them. Didn't Levi pull a goldtip/easton/goldtip switch last year?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> I don't the scores are going to improve or decrease one way or the other if they all swithced shafts. Yes they want to shoot what works best for them, but with their knowledge they can probably make about anything work "best" for them. Didn't Levi pull a goldtip/easton/goldtip switch last year?


Yes, he did. He/GT said to try and win more $$$..but on their website they claimed it didn't work for him..and would have been better off staying with GT's:mg:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Yes, he did. He/GT said to try and win more $$$..but on their website they claimed it didn't work for him..and would have been better off staying with GT's:mg:


Easton paid more but he couldn't shoot them as well?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Levi shot Easton arrows in Florida last year, he finished 20 up and got a 2nd place finish. So I wouldn't say they didn't work for him.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

One thing I forgot to throw in there is that on my "wall of robinhoods" (I've saved most of them) almost every single robinhood is from goldtip hunter arrows. That could be because i've shot pin nocks for a while and I usually don't shoot at different dots with the hunting bow, but it' still makes you wonder. There is also a few easton alum's in there and a couple of cxl 250


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Some arrows are going to be more forgiving or work better for different shooters..I cannot shoot the ultralight 30x as well as the Full Bore. Probably because the Full Bore are much closer to the spine that I need.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Some arrows are going to be more forgiving or work better for different shooters..I cannot shoot the ultralight 30x as well as the Full Bore. Probably because the Full Bore are much closer to the spine that I need.


I tried some xxx's out of my bow that were about 1.5" too long (would make them about 27") 4" vanes, pin nocks, and i'm not sure how much the point weighed but it is gold colored. My dl is 27 and pulling 57.5 lbs. At 30 yards I can't beat about a 3.5" group as to where my x-ringer hv's will shoot them as close together as I can. I know it's not goldtips fault but I def couldn't shoot those arrows for reasons other than speed. I'm thinking about trying to some 22's but I hate to loose the 24ish size of the xringer. My arrows need to weigh 300 max.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> I tried some xxx's out of my bow that were about 1.5" too long (would make them about 27") 4" vanes, pin nocks, and i'm not sure how much the point weighed but it is gold colored. My dl is 27 and pulling 57.5 lbs. At 30 yards I can't beat about a 3.5" group as to where my x-ringer hv's will shoot them as close together as I can. I know it's not goldtips fault but I def couldn't shoot those arrows for reasons other than speed. I'm thinking about trying to some 22's but I hate to loose the 24ish size of the xringer. My arrows need to weigh 300 max.


I've tried the XXX, 30X, X-Cutter, 22's, Prohunters..of all of those the Prohunters shot the most consistent..we had them bare-shaft tuned out of a friends bow out to 42-yds.(amazed). The 22's and X-Cutters leave them as long as you can get away with..The X-Cutter shot just as well as the 22's for us both we are both 29" d.l.'s we manipulated poundage, tiller, rest, etc. to get the best possible performance. I'd rather have the dia.of the X-Cutter for 3d..The U/L 30X's were good to 35-yds. but I wasn't confident in them past that...same for the XXX..That doesn't mean that others won't get them to their liking. Just for both of us, they didn't work well enough at the longer range. I think it was spine related. One bow was a Hoyt Vantage Elite and one bow was a Bowtech Sentinel FLX, both had Spot-Hogg Infinity rests with blades(highly tuneable) and both 60# bows.

GT's Prohunter's, X-Cutters, and 22's we found to be excellent. I had been shooting X-Ringer(regulars, not HV's) and believe the GT X-Cutter a tad bit better in consistency for me. I think that GT makes some great arrows especially the ProHunters. For 3d, I have the Easton Full Bore shooting awesome right now.

I definitely think folks should try GT arrows for themselves. I will be hunting with the ProHunter's for sure.


----------

